# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Efexor gestart,herkenning gevraagd

## delta12

Sinds afgelopen zondag ben ik begonnen met de Efexor, ik moet tegelijkertijd afbouwen van de zoloft, dat werkte niet goed.
Mijn vraag is zijn er mensen die de bijwerkingen herkennen? zoals trillen droge mond, spierpijn en onrust? soms gepaard met wat angst.
hoe lang duren deze bijwerkingen?, zijn soms echt een nachtmerrie.

Wanneer begonnen jullie het effect van efexor te merken?

en is er iemand die ter overbruging oxzazepam heeftgebruikt?
of dergelijke

----------


## Agnes574

Gebruik aub geen oxazepam of andere middelen die eindigen op 'pam'...daar die snel verslavend werken!!

De bijwerkingen die je beschrijft zijn normaal...je mag rekenen op een periode van om en nabij de 6 weken (4 tot 8 globaal) om aan het middel 'gewoon' te geraken en de bijwerkingen beginnen meestal na uiterlijk 2 weken te verminderen..

De topics over Efexor hier al gelezen op het forum in deze rubriek?

Sterkte
Agnes

----------


## delta12

ja nu elf dagen verder en wat opgehoogd van 37 na 112 wie herken dat gevoel onrust en is het herkenbaar bij verhoging dat het wat erger wnr

----------


## suuuus

ik heb ook zoloft gebruikt en had best bijwerkingen met het afbouwen,zweten,trillen,duizelig en misselijkheid..heb er op een gegeven moment homeopatische druppels bij ingenomen tegen de afckickverschijnselen..efexor weet ik eigenlijk niets van,maar heb ook oxzazepam gehad,dat heb ik 3 keer gebruikt en toen ben ik gestopt want daar kon ik helemaal niet tegen en inderdaad is zeeer verslavend!!

----------


## delta12

Wanneer kun je concluderen of een medicijn wat doet of niet.

----------


## suuuus

als je je prettiger gaat voelen

----------


## delta12

Ja dit kan wel 2-6 weken duren, echter moet ik doorzettebn, hoe zwaar het ook is.

----------


## suuuus

ja dat duurt ook 6 weken,het belangrijkste is dat je bezig blijft en niet op de bank gaat zitten hangen zodat je gedachtes ergens anders heen gaan

----------


## smoothy

ik heb ook efexor en in het begin heb ik ook trillingen gehad maar het ergste vind ik die droge mond. 
ik slik wel 2x 150
want die heb ik nog steeds en ik slik ze al 5 jaar.
mijn tanden gaan kapot ze brokkelen gewoon af dat komt omdat me speeksel te weinig 
ook ben ik heeeeel veel kilo's aangekomen .
de angsten die ik altijd heb zijn wel minder geworden maar de stemmings wisselingen niet dus misschien moet ik wel overstappen 
alleen ik durf niet zo goed!

----------


## Nala

Ook mijn dochter slikt 225mg Efexor per dag. Nu is ze sinds 2 weken 75mg Efexor aan het afbouwen en heeft zij 25mg Amityptiline erbij gekregen omdat die werken bij zenuwpijnen.

Wel merkt zij dat zij weer wat meer angst krijgt bij die afbouwing van de Efexor.
Ook gebruikt zij soms bij zo'n angstig gevoel oxazepam.

Dus bij elk AD medicijn heeft zijn afkickverschijnselen.
Heel veel sterkte ermee.

----------


## Agnes574

@Smoothy,
Ik begrijp je bezorgdheid/angst, maar als ik jou was zou ik toch eens een gesprek aangaan met je arts!

Sterkte!!
Agnes

----------


## smoothy

ik heb al eens geprobeerd af te bouwen maar het ging al heel snel verkeert mijn angst aanvallen kreeg ik weer terug en paniek aanvallen.
 :EEK!: 
dat was onder begeleiding van een psychiater dus moest ik snel weer de normalen dosis nemen.
maar toch wil ik graag over naar andere omdat ik heel veel ben aangekomen en door die droge mond zijn mijn tanden aan het afbrokkelen 
af en toe heb ik gewoon stukken tand in mijn hand.
en de efexor neemt wel de angsten weg maar niet de stemmings wisselingen 
vaak genoeg zie ik het echt niet meer zitten en maak plannen om het leven te be eindigen , maar ja we zien het wel.

----------


## Nala

Hoi Agnes,

Mijn dochter doet het juist onder begeleiding van de arts op advies van de specialist.

----------


## delta12

Het is inderdaad verstandig om alles met je arts of psy te bespreken.Ik heb geen angst maar enkel een depressie, en dat is het best te behandelen met medciatie en therapie. 
Het duurt echt wel een tijd eer medictaie gaat werken, en dan natuurlijk doormiddel van therapie je problemen aan te pakken.

----------


## smoothy

ja voor dat het werkt ben je wel een maand of twee bezig maar ik slik ze al een jaar of 6 ze wilde me zelfs nog een hogere dosis geven maar dat wilde ik niet ik vind 300 mg efexor genoeg daarom word het tijd voor iets anders 
ze hadden het over oudere medicijnen maar ik wacht het wel af ik weet het anders ook niet meer.
En ik heb het al eens met me arts overgehad en volgens hem kan het in combinatie met andere medicijnen het overstappen .

----------


## opyg

> Gebruik aub geen oxazepam of andere middelen die eindigen op 'pam'...daar die snel verslavend werken!!
> 
> De bijwerkingen die je beschrijft zijn normaal...je mag rekenen op een periode van om en nabij de 6 weken (4 tot 8 globaal) om aan het middel 'gewoon' te geraken en de bijwerkingen beginnen meestal na uiterlijk 2 weken te verminderen..
> 
> De topics over Efexor hier al gelezen op het forum in deze rubriek?
> 
> Sterkte
> Agnes


helemaal mee eens met deze post......alles dat op 'pam' eindigt.....zijn opiaten en vrij verslavend

----------

